# Las Vegas Cirque de Soleil Discount Tickets



## travelplanner70 (Jan 28, 2006)

Can anyone help me find a good place to buy discount tickets for Cirque de Soleil shows: La Mystere, La Reve, or O -- in Las Vegas?  We'll be there on Saturday, March 4.


----------



## CMF (Jan 28, 2006)

*I don't know if discounts are available.*

I've never found them and paid full price.  I never really looked that hard either so I'm eager to see what others have to say.

Charles


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 28, 2006)

You are unlikely to find any discounted tickets since most of these shows are very popular. 

La Reve might be a different story since it is not an official Cirque show.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 28, 2006)

Mystere never discounts that I am aware of.  There's a special "locals" period in December or so, but even then there's no discount, just a special "dinner and show" package.

Wynn has not, to my knowledge, discounted any of their shows, even though they are not playing to a full house.

Fern


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 29, 2006)

These shows sell out almost nightly. I've learned I must buy tickets at least a month in advance if I want a particular date and time or risk standing in a long line hoping to buy any ticket that's hasn't been picked up.

If you really want to see one of the Cirque shows, buy your tickets at least a month before you go. Otherwise you may be disappointed.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.  I bought the tickets.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jan 30, 2006)

I was just there recently and I noticed something that I haven't seen before.  Now they have a stand-by line for these shows.  I've never seen them before.  Anyway, never received a discount on a Cirque show anywhere from NYC, Philly, DC, Orlando, Baltimore to Vegas.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 3, 2006)

I notice that Fern is uncharacteristically quiet on this.  I agree though, there are usually no tickets available for these shows.  There is a discount ticket place in the mall across from Wynns tht sells discounted tickets but, they are usually only a small percentage off (not the 50 percent they advertise) of most shows worth seeing,  The bigger discounts are for shows that you can get by just shopping around the local magazine,  You made a good decision buying ahead of time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2006)

Eric in McLean said:
			
		

> I was just there recently and I noticed something that I haven't seen before.  Now they have a stand-by line for these shows.  I've never seen them before.  Anyway, never received a discount on a Cirque show anywhere from NYC, Philly, DC, Orlando, Baltimore to Vegas.



The stand by line has been there for a long time. As long as I can remember at least. Word has it that you have to show up early, wait a long time and pray that some of the comped tickets aren't picked up.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 4, 2006)

nightnurse613 said:
			
		

> I notice that Fern is uncharacteristically quiet on this.



Fern responded on 28th January, about 4 posts above yours.


----------



## mdmbdumont (Feb 4, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> The stand by line has been there for a long time. As long as I can remember at least. Word has it that you have to show up early, wait a long time and pray that some of the comped tickets aren't picked up.



I believe this is same at all Cirque shows, if you join their e-mail list it references the fact that they reserve a specific number of tickets, especially on the road shows, for media, special events, etc. and release these last minute.  If you are invited or have special tickets they have you pick up or wait in this line also.  Broadway Shows do something similar I believe.....


----------

